# Pensacola, Snapper, Triggers, and COLD! 11/30



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Fished several spots today, and the Snapper drove me nuts! I caught and released at least 25, the biggest at around 30" or so, and lost several more! Got sick of messing with them, and started after Triggers. Caught six, three of which were over 16", the largest was 20". Caught some nice Mingos, a nice Lane snapper, and a bunch of good sized Porgy. Got some good fish to eat for dinner! By the way, it was cold, and the crazy north wind, never slacked off, and it was tough to even stay on a spot without repositioning every two seconds, but overall a great day on the water! Pics to follow after I thaw out!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow! hurry up i wanna see that 20" trigger!! Hey thad be a gudun!! lol i have trouble geetin the min 14"!! sounds lika a great day!!:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got done cleaning fish, gotta download the camera!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

View attachment 35063


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I forgot how to load pics, sorry for the double!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice pic!!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

What do the Porgy's taste like? Have heard people eat them but we have always used them for bait while bottom fishing. Also is that what people call white snapper?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

they taste like any other snapper and yeh i usually call them white snapper. Great job! Bay spots im guessing?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

No, all gulf spots!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice triggers!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

This question is for anybody; What are the biggest lane snapper you've seen around here?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

bigrick said:


> This question is for anybody; What are the biggest lane snapper you've seen around here?


A few pounds, I shot a nice one in destin awhile back, and seen a few others, but that's it!


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

im goin out in the afternoon tomarrow out of p cola pass what spot do u recommend for amberjack and triggerfish close to the pass?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

It is going to be rough tommorow, and the Aja's are out deep and I don't think anywhere outside the pass will be fish able due to the sea state. Fish the rocks in the pass and play with the snapper and black sea bass! Then watch the bay for birds, and jump on the bull reds. Good luck!


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks for the info:thumbup:


----------

